# Cash For Keys



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

I've been assigned with a CASH FOR KEYS W.O. I'm familiar with what it is but this is the first CFK I've had. I'm thinking of rejecting it. It just seems like an easy way for my client to get me on the hook for any violations the home may have and the $$ amount of the check given to the homeowner could somehow come out of my pocket.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

MidWestSwindler said:


> I've been assigned with a CASH FOR KEYS W.O. I'm familiar with what it is but this is the first CFK I've had. I'm thinking of rejecting it. It just seems like an easy way for my client to get me on the hook for any violations the home may have and the $$ amount of the check given to the homeowner could somehow come out of my pocket.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.


 Reject ! These orders suck , lots of liability, no added compensation.http://www.preservationtalk.com/images/icons/icon13.gif


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

disgusted said:


> Reject ! These orders suck , lots of liability, no added compensation.http://www.preservationtalk.com/images/icons/icon13.gif


In our area the Realtors do them not the contractor.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

What a waste of time..had two of those and I still have the checks, years later..no one ever met me, both where all ready empty and gone..


----------



## bildough (Jun 24, 2014)

I had a cfk from a regional in FL that sent me to one of the worst areas of Flint MI and I was supposed to show the owner the check and tell them I cant give it to you till you clean it up more. I drove there and saw 4 guys smoking weed in a yard full of trash and just kept driving. That was the last job I had for that company as I was told I did not try hard enough to follow the work orders.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to love doing CFK's. Easy $300 for 30 minutes. The bank overnighted the checks, go to the house at the agreed upon time and if the house was SPOTLESS have them sign the forms, collect the keys and away they go. 80%+ of the time I never gave away the check since there was debris remaining or home was not cleaned. The looks on those faces---just like taking a lollipop from a baby. We always told them before going that house had to be spotless. 

For the ones that was spotless we then changed the locks for another $45 per door, took pics and left.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot to add: when you don't hand over the check be ready to RUN or defend yourself.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Oh yeah forgot to add: when you don't hand over the check be ready to RUN or defend yourself.


That is funny but true!!!

Done a few CFK orders up this way over the years. 1 in 10 get paid and the rest are pissed......


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> I used to love doing CFK's. Easy $300 for 30 minutes. The bank overnighted the checks, go to the house at the agreed upon time and if the house was SPOTLESS have them sign the forms, collect the keys and away they go. 80%+ of the time I never gave away the check since there was debris remaining or home was not cleaned. The looks on those faces---just like taking a lollipop from a baby. We always told them before going that house had to be spotless.
> 
> For the ones that was spotless we then changed the locks for another $45 per door, took pics and left.


They pay $300?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

MidWestSwindler said:


> They pay $300?


For me they pay whatever I charge. I've done 2 of them, The first one I charged $200, the second $400. I hated them both and will never do another - it made me feel like I was the _Foreclosure Judge, Jury and Executioner -_ not my thing.


----------



## dirtydeeds (Dec 19, 2013)

Depends on who they're for. I do them for Altisource. They send the checks to me and pay me $150 to deliver them.


----------



## Opp07112 (Mar 7, 2020)

is this done in PA


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

I always got paid, but not my idea of a good time.


----------



## JohnnyCubes (Mar 22, 2019)

Opp07112 said:


> is this done in PA


 Yes, this happens in PA. In pa the realtor would meet us at Fannie Properties and we would rekey, would get a 300 flat fee for under 10 cubes. Initial clean would be reg price, wint if applicable and all the safeties. Quick $600 give or take for interior, then initial landscape.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JohnnyCubes said:


> Yes, this happens in PA. In pa the realtor would meet us at Fannie Properties and we would rekey, would get a 300 flat fee for under 10 cubes. Initial clean would be reg price, wint if applicable and all the safeties. Quick $600 give or take for interior, then initial landscape.





10 cubes is $500 so why would you do ALL of that plus 10 cubes for only $300.00? Is this the genius behind your get rich slow program?


----------



## JohnnyCubes (Mar 22, 2019)

There is usually less than 10 cubes and an easy quick buck where you can still have the rest of the day to get rich slow.
I know all of us can afford to be so picky and choosey of our work. I haven't worked for Fannie in years, that was just my experience. Enjoy! QUOTE=Craigslist Hack;172246]


JohnnyCubes said:


> Yes, this happens in PA. In pa the realtor would meet us at Fannie Properties and we would rekey, would get a 300 flat fee for under 10 cubes. Initial clean would be reg price, wint if applicable and all the safeties. Quick $600 give or take for interior, then initial landscape.





10 cubes is $500 so why would you do ALL of that plus 10 cubes for only $300.00? Is this the genius behind your get rich slow program?[/QUOTE]


----------

